# Zebrawood Box Build



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

This box was inspired by a design I stumbled onto @ a site you would never expect to find such an example. (first photo) I didn't look for a copyright, so I might be in trouble!
The Zebrawood was given to me and I made several other similar designed boxes from different species of wood scraps, for practise. Here is my version as it turned out.
I have made a jig to fit my Veritas RT top, to do the 3.8" box joints. I am really happy with the tight fitting joints this jig provides. ( jig is made from hardwood flooring scraps) The contrasting wood, I think, is some Malaysian Mahogany. I was hoping it might turn out darker, but you take what you can find when the budget requires free stuff. I did make 3 different handles for the lid before I found the one I liked best. The only caution I have for others; is to do all your fine sanding to completion before you glue the legs and handle onto this box, and be very careful not to use excess glue (5 min. epoxy) so there will be NO squeeze out, doing legs and handle. Regular wood glue was used for box joints, with water clean-up and final sanding after. Clean-up is nearly impossible with so many contours. Any squeeze out will mess up your finishing if you don't get it cleaned up completely. I use Teak Oil on nearly everything I build. I used it here too. The final finish coats will be clear Varathane, semigloss, over the Teak Oil when it is completely dry and sanded again to remove any nibbs. I love doing all sorts of different small boxes. Hope you enjoy this contribution. More photos to follow.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

More photos of Zebrawood Box<by>bcfunburst<>


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's georgeous. The thin layers makes it look even more Asian.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Reg, that oil really brings out the zebra wood grain. I think the mahogany contrast color goes fine with the Z-wood. I see what you mean by doing the finish sanding BEFORE the handle and legs are installed.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job and well presented too Reg. I like that teak oil too and it's pretty much foolproof to use. I took some of the thin cedar T&G that comes in 14 sq. ft. packages at the building supply stores to finish from the top of a tub surround to the ceiling in my downstairs bathroom and I used the that teak oil to finish it and it works beautifully on it. Water and soap droplets just wipe right off with no effect on it. I think it must have some varnish in it as I also have the other oil they make and I've used it on cedar too and it has no shine to it like the teak oil does.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is 1st rate and then some..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Reg , and way ahead of my skill level


----------



## Inor (Aug 15, 2019)

Nicely done!

I also really like the contrasts between the woods.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What can you say that hasn’t already been said.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Fantastic box and very Asian looking. The contrast catches the eye quickly and the shape is very pleasing. The arches are a really nice touch.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent result and a first class photo-shoot. As a matter of interest you can post 20 photographs in one post, after the first 10, go through the same proceedure with the next 10.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work Reg , and way ahead of my skill level


Rick, from your uploads, I have to tell everyone: All that CNC stuff is so beautiful, but my comprehension level for computers is around the "0" level. Good thing, there are so many skills!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Reg good looking box and nice photo documentation of your process.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellent build with an interesting design, Reg.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice design on this box.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done and the build photos are most welcome. I’ve seen photos of that box in a magazine or two and now I think i’ll give it a go.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

that is a great box....


----------

